# Need Advice or Experiences Please!!!



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Bear was neutered Thursday and also had 21 teeth removed. He is eating a lot (food and treats) and drinking a little bit but doesn't walk, pees himself, and shreiks and barks all day long while trying to get to his incision site. He literally lays in one spot all day. I try to pick him up and he FREAKS out. We tried to take him for a walk yesterday and he sat on the sidewalk with his legs up trying to get to his incision. He would NOT walk.

He has an E Collar on and hates it. We tried a onesie, a diaper, a soft ecollar- to no avail (he bit at the site immediately). The vet said he might be itchy and to give him cortisone cream. I did that and the minute i go near his area he freaks out. Then i was told to give him benadryl, which knocked him out for a few hours, but he still didn't move from his bed.

I am frustrated and worried. *HELP* please!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

oh i should also point out that his wound looks to be healing perfectly. definitely not infected and it looks better every day.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe a call to your Vet this morning would be a good idea. Did they send any pain meds home with you when you picked Bear up on Thursday??? Something does not sound right to me. 

Also, why did Bear have 21 teeth pulled and how old is he??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow 21 teeth pulled!! How old is Bear. That's a lot of puppy teeth to pull. Mine had 3 or 4. I guess he just feels pretty lousy since he's had the neuter and so many teeth pulled. Mine all bounced back real quick with a neuter or spay. Praying that he's back to himself soon, I know that you must beside yourself. If he were mine I'd go back to the vet and tell him what you told us. I know that he needs the collar on, but I'll bet you that is really bothering him. Hope someone else can help!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Maybe a call to your Vet this morning would be a good idea. Did they send any pain meds home with you when you picked Bear up on Thursday??? Something does not sound right to me.
> 
> Also, why did Bear have 21 teeth pulled and how old is he??


 
I just got off the phone with the vet. He wants to see Bear.

They sent him home with anti inflammatory and pain meds. We've been giving them to him as directed.

The vet said his mouth looked like a shark :blink: I saw it myself- he'd have one tooth growing in front of the other tooth and apparently it was like that all over his mouth. He also had impacted molars. He's 6 months old.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think taking him back to the vet is a smart move! Get well soon Sweet Bear!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart! That's a lot of teeth! Keep us updated please.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks everyone! I'm trying to not over-react because I know it's not infected and he will be okay, i just feel so terrible. I dont want him to feel any pain or discomfort and I want to do everything i can to help him.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I just want to add I didn't walk the boys for 2 weeks after they were neutered. I'm glad you're bringing him back to the vet. Good luck and keep us posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

He shouldn't be in too much pain by now but it's possible dogs gave different pain tolerance levels too just like us. 

I'm glad you're bringing him to the vet. Keep us posted. I agree with Beatriz that walks can wait. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My Kitzi had 14 ( if I remember it correctly) teeth removed when he was neutered & had issues w/urinating for more than 24 hrs. afterward---screamed when he finally went. He did wear an e-collar. It was pretty rough compared to what most people report. I think seeing the vet is the wisest call.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

i can't wait to go. we'll be there later tonight.

i totally agree with the walking outside- we were advised to only take him outside so he could use the bathroom and we figured we'd try just to see if he'd walk a teeny bit.

I will definitely give you all an update after the vet! Thank so much for everyone's feedback so far.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwww poor little guy. Maybe the stitches are just pulling and its annoying him. When Pipper was neutered he never even noticed anything had happened and with his recent bladder stone surgery he never once tried to get at the stitches but I know they bothered him a bit when he walked around because he would give almost a little twitch and sit down real fast.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

your on top of things, poor little Bear:wub: looking for a update


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yikes, that has to hurt...poor little guy. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor little guy. Hope the vet can give both of you relief...him from what's bothering him and you for the worry.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor thing, hope he feels fine. My Boycie was neutered last month at 7 months. He was also trying to get to the spot like crazy! I dressed him ins onesies and I covered and disinfected the wound every day so we got through it. He had all his baby teeth out by that time, however. Good luck!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope Bear is feeling better. I think it's wise you are taking him back to the vet. We never want to take chances with our babies.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh poor baby! So glad you are taking him back to the vet. I agree, something doesn't sound right!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I WOULD be freaking out, I have two boys and neither of them had anything at all like what you are describing. Rocky only yulped once, when he jumped up on me right after surgery-that was our only incident when he showed any signs of pain. 

Tucker couldn't even take his pain meds because they made him vomit-so he was not taking any and he had no reaction what so ever to the surgery. Each of them had only a very very tiny incision made that healed relitively quickly. 

Years ago, I had a female mutt who had a horrible reaction, pee on herself-freaked out when you touched her-it turned out she was allergic to the sutures.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We never had anything like that with Tyler and having onesies were all we needed. I do remember reading about some dogs being very stiff -- unable to move for a little while after spaying. Glad you're getting to the vet. Shelly brought up something that I was going to say. I'm also pretty sure that Sandi (Edelweiss) had it with Lisi -- she was allergic to whatever the stitches were made out of and that could really cause them to act strangely so ask the vet about that. That is a lot of teeth pulled. Tyler had 8 baby teeth pulled. Let us know how things go.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope he is okay.

My Gus was like that, turned out he was allergic to the stitches, so it was very painful for him. His incision sites were red tho so I knew something was wrong.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

you all make a really good point. we are going to leave for the vet in like 15 minutes so i'll mention it to him! what did they do with the stitches when they found out about the allergy? thanks so much.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

They gave him a steroid, an antibiotic, and a pain med that would sedate him more so he wasn't trying to get to the stitches as much and could rest and heal.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

For my Autumn they put her on some kind of pill which if I remember correctly stopped the reaction. It was a long time ago.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I have no experience. But reading your post sounds like allergic reaction to me. So glad to read he is eating. I hope they can help him today. Poor baby. 

Sending hugs!!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

just got back from the vet. he said he thinks its highly unlikely that it was an allergic reaction because his stitches were internal. he noticed an infection at the site and thinks it was itchy at first from the shave and since bear went at it a lot, it got infected which made it itchier. bear peed himself at the vet and i LOST it. it was really bad.

hes on antibiotics now, strong pain killers, and his regular anti inflammatory meds. i am praying he gets back to normal soon. he's currently laying in his bed shaking and wimpering.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been waiting to hear what the outcome was from you visit to your Vet's. At least you know what little Bear's issues are and hope that he will be feeling better real soon. Sorry to hear that he is shaking and whimpering. Maybe a little cuddling with him will make him feel better and settle down for the night. Looking forward to an update tomorrow and that it will be a better day for him and you too.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SWallace said:


> just got back from the vet. he said he thinks its highly unlikely that it was an allergic reaction because his stitches were internal. he noticed an infection at the site and thinks it was itchy at first from the shave and since bear went at it a lot, it got infected which made it itchier. bear peed himself at the vet and i LOST it. it was really bad.
> 
> hes on antibiotics now, strong pain killers, and his regular anti inflammatory meds. i am praying he gets back to normal soon. he's currently laying in his bed shaking and wimpering.


Oh my gosh, the poor little guy. A neuter should be so simple. It would break my heart to see him whimpering like that. If there is no improvement by morning, maybe you should get a second opinion.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

thank you. i'm kind of freaking out about the pain killers- they said itll knock him out (which i'm sure is good) but i keep thinking what if they are too strong for his little body? She warned us that if he's "unresponsive" to bring him in.. not exactly comforting?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SWallace said:


> thank you. i'm kind of freaking out about the pain killers- they said itll knock him out (which i'm sure is good) but i keep thinking what if they are too strong for his little body? She warned us that if he's "unresponsive" to bring him in.. not exactly comforting?


Oh my! Do you think you can trust this vet. Her comment would scare me but I'm a big worrywart.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

i do- we've been going to them for a while even with our cat (6 years). they're probably the best vet in our area. the receptionist said that to us, not the vet. i think she was just "warning" us but it was a stupid comment...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SWallace said:


> i do- we've been going to them for a while even with our cat (6 years). they're probably the best vet in our area. the receptionist said that to us, not the vet. i think she was just "warning" us but it was a stupid comment...


Good to hear it was just the receptionist that said it. Hope the meds work and he is feeling much better tomorrow.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness. Poor little guy. Now I am thankful Boo was neutered before I got him . Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Oh my goodness. Poor little guy. Now I am thankful Boo was neutered before I got him . Hope he gets better soon.


i'm jealous! a neuter shouldn't be like this...

has anyone used strong pain killers and can tell me what to expect from bear? i dont know what to expect re:sedation and when i should be scared (whats not normal).


----------



## sharonp (Jan 18, 2014)

I just wanted to let you know that my Yorkie turned out to be allergic to his internal stitches after bladder surgery to remove stones . After 3 weeks of not healing normally, and my dog urinating all over, the vet was baffled. Outside incision looked closed and normal . The vet thought it was totally unlikely but at a loss for what else to do he did take him back to surgery and replaced the internal sutures. That did it and he finally healed up. The vet was so surprised but admitted that he must have been allergic. Said he never saw it before. I live in Doylestown and my vet would remember that case as I know he lost sleep over that one. 
I hope Bear feels more comfortable and you both have a better day tomorrow. Will be thinking about you guys...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Mine have used them. What did they give you? Just awful. Poor baby. I'm so sorry for you. 
Dogs can get allergic to internal stitches too. I guess it is not too late to remove them. Is he in pain or just uncomfortable? Can you tell? Pain they don't eat and cry and shake. At least mine did post op pain. If it's infection hopefully meds will knock it out fast. 
Is he wearing a collar?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SWallace said:


> i'm jealous! a neuter shouldn't be like this...
> 
> has anyone used strong pain killers and can tell me what to expect from bear? i dont know what to expect re:sedation and when i should be scared (whats not normal).


Pipper was on Tramadol after his bladder stone surgery and he just slept a lot.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope the meds work. I wonder if this vet has ever had a dog come back that is allergic. I don't know how hard it is to remove them but I'd call him in am and tell him you want to know in case. Or find an internist. They see (more) everything at ER Hospitals. That's usually where they work from. Gosh just hope meds clear it up. So hope he is right but seems odd it would be this bad from being itchy.

Mine took Tramadol and one had a pain patch. Never knocked them out. They were easily awaken. Just sleepy.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

sharonp said:


> I just wanted to let you know that my Yorkie turned out to be allergic to his internal stitches after bladder surgery to remove stones . After 3 weeks of not healing normally, and my dog urinating all over, the vet was baffled. Outside incision looked closed and normal . The vet thought it was totally unlikely but at a loss for what else to do he did take him back to surgery and replaced the internal sutures. That did it and he finally healed up. The vet was so surprised but admitted that he must have been allergic. Said he never saw it before. I live in Doylestown and my vet would remember that case as I know he lost sleep over that one.
> I hope Bear feels more comfortable and you both have a better day tomorrow. Will be thinking about you guys...


thank you. thats funny, i'm in philadelphia- not far.

the vet said he's never seen a dog be allergic to the stitches before and they are self dissolving so they are likely dissolving inside already.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Mine have used them. What did they give you? Just awful. Poor baby. I'm so sorry for you.
> Dogs can get allergic to internal stitches too. I guess it is not too late to remove them. Is he in pain or just uncomfortable? Can you tell? Pain they don't eat and cry and shake. At least mine did post op pain. If it's infection hopefully meds will knock it out fast.
> Is he wearing a collar?



hes on buphenorphine now. he seems like he's uncomfortable. hes shaking and crying but eats happily- treats too. he might be in pain, its so hard to tell with pups.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

bear was on tramadol before this- it did nothing for him.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Bear should be okay.

Grace was put on that pain med after her surgery, and also for an ear infection. She has liver damage so can't take the normal pain meds usually given. Bear should be okay.

But do watch him, and make sure to write down when you gave it so you aren't dosing him too soon.

Gus was allergic to the internal stitches. It is not uncommon.

Make sure Bear has on a onesie or diaper (I used a cloth dog diaper for Gus, didn't think to use a onesie! LOL) ... so he leaves it alone. that is the most important thing: Don't let him mess with it.

if he has to wear a cone 24/7 then do that.

Hope the antibiotics kick in and help with the infection.

If he isnt feeling better in 24-48 hours I'd get a second opinion.

I had to take Gus to a new vet 2 days after his neuter to get proper care.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> Bear should be okay.
> 
> Grace was put on that pain med after her surgery, and also for an ear infection. She has liver damage so can't take the normal pain meds usually given. Bear should be okay.
> 
> ...




Phew! So glad to hear you used it too. How did she act on it? The vet wants to phone chat tomorrow and see him Thursday regardless. 

I feel a lot better knowing Grace took the pain meds. Thank you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking in to see how little Bear is doing this morning??? Hope that he had a better night and a better day a head of him.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Bear this morning. Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you both! He woke up a few times during the night but seems to be ok this am. Still not walking or being himself but he let me hold him which I thought was a big deal. Had his antibiotics this am so I'm hoping they work soon and he can get back to having a good life


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SWallace said:


> Thank you both! He woke up a few times during the night but seems to be ok this am. Still not walking or being himself but he let me hold him which I thought was a big deal. Had his antibiotics this am so I'm hoping they work soon and he can get back to having a good life


Glad to hear he seems a bit better.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

I stayed home from work to be with Bear today and he just stood up on all 4 legs for the first time since his neuter! he was shaking a lot, but i am just so happy. i hope it gets better from here.


----------



## sharonp (Jan 18, 2014)

My vet also never saw a dog with an allergic reaction to internal stitches, but did call Penn Vet hospital where he trained, and consulted with them over the phone. The specialist there is the one that suggested he remove that suture and change to a specific one she suggested. As skeptical as he was, he did it and within a day or 2, we knew he was getting better… So you know, I can connect you to his doctor as he will remember this unusual situation very well. It is in Doylestown not far from where you are, my guess 30-40 minutes. I hope Bear gets better quickly. I feel for you both having gone through a very similar experience with my tiny yorkie a few years back.
Btw, I contacted Beverly after your recommendation, and she didn't have any pups at the right time but I did find a darling little girl 3 weeks ago from Candlewyck in Carlisle Pa near Harrisburg. I have had Lucy for 2 weeks now. She is 4 months old and such a sweetie.
Please keep us updated as I am worrying about both you and Bear ...


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

SWallace said:


> Bear was neutered Thursday and also had 21 teeth removed. He is eating a lot (food and treats) and drinking a little bit but doesn't walk, pees himself, and shreiks and barks all day long while trying to get to his incision site. He literally lays in one spot all day. I try to pick him up and he FREAKS out. We tried to take him for a walk yesterday and he sat on the sidewalk with his legs up trying to get to his incision. He would NOT walk.
> 
> He has an E Collar on and hates it. We tried a onesie, a diaper, a soft ecollar- to no avail (he bit at the site immediately). The vet said he might be itchy and to give him cortisone cream. I did that and the minute i go near his area he freaks out. Then i was told to give him benadryl, which knocked him out for a few hours, but he still didn't move from his bed.
> 
> I am frustrated and worried. *HELP* please!


I don't think I would feel too good after being neutered and 21 teeth pulled out. That poor pup! I hope Bear will be ok after his visit. My Lucy Lu had a couple teeth growing over the others but thankfully they fell out before her spaying. I could not bare (no pun intended) to see her teeth pulled. Keep us posted on Bear. Poor baby!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

SWallace said:


> I stayed home from work to be with Bear today and he just stood up on all 4 legs for the first time since his neuter! he was shaking a lot, but i am just so happy. i hope it gets better from here.



So glad to hear this. Feel better soon, Bear. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Poor little guy! I hope little bear feels better soon, it's so hard to see our babies in pain 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OP-so happy he is standing. Bless his heart. :innocent: Your getting some good feedback should you need it. :wub: Hoping the meds clear his reaction up fast!! 

Sharon prob knows more about this but I had no idea this was so common. But I found stories on web about this. One Vet said it rarely is an allergy to the sutures so to speak, but a reactive situation to the material used. Guess it is the same thing, right but it is not. There are different kinds of sutures. It can take months for them to dissolve. :blink: I thought was couple weeks or so. As the sutures dissovle they 'spit' internally (?). Most dogs get bumps and redness around them and some can be infected or not. So Bear may not have irritated his wound. Could be the sutures themselves. If you read stories you see owners go through same thing as you few days post op it starts up. Some vets left them to dissolve with meds, some removed them if they bled, but some removed the sutures right away. There were the urination problems like bear. Sounds like this is more common than I realized with pets. And bec they can't tell us what's going on it is so hard. Anyways there are lots stories of this happening. 

Take care and hoping today is better for your little fella.:wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Keep the good news coming! So glad to hear there is improvement. Give him some extra love from us.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Good deal, I hope he's back to himself in no time!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks so much everyone! he stood up a couple of times today. once when the mailman came because he must have known his barkbox was being delivered and when i opened the box he immediately started to bite on his new toys and still is. He's still laying down the entire time but the past few days he wouldn't even play with a toy that was right in front of him!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry still not convinced. I think he's having a recation wether your vet believes it or not. That poor pup is in a rediculous amount of pain. I mean, Tucker is a drama queen and even he was bouncing and back to his old self shortly after coming home. I just don't believe it should take that long to recover.

I'll keep looking for updates though!  Hope to hear more good news!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SWallace said:


> I stayed home from work to be with Bear today and he just stood up on all 4 legs for the first time since his neuter! he was shaking a lot, but i am just so happy. i hope it gets better from here.


Poor little guy. I hope you continue to see improvement.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I would find him an E-Collar. They are so much better. They can sleep on them like little pillow. Sammie is wearing his in my album pics post op knee surgery.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I too agree that he should have an e-collar. Snuggles did very well with hers two weeks ago and had no problem sleeping with it on. The one in the picture seems rather large for such a little Pup. perhaps you Vet can put an e-collar on him when he goes back on Thursday.

Glad to hear the he finally stood up and that was most encouraging.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lot times you have to go to nearest hospital ER to get a good e collar. And I found the blow up kind at pet stores. The hospital one worked best for us.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So good to see him standing 

Means the pain meds are helping and the antibiotic is kicking it!

Hope he continues to heal and feel better!!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

sharon- yes! i am so happy you finally got a pup! i want details please!

i am starting to think he's definitely allergic to the stitches. he's doing better, but this is now the 6th day after his surgery and if it was just an infection he'd be walking! we will see what happens thursday.

i am so thankful to have you all. you are so supportive and i really needed all of your encouraging words and advice.

i will keep you updated on his progress tonight. right now he's actively trying to lick his sutures and when i yell at him he stops (he knows its wrong!). he also just peed on the blanket he's laying on (better than on himself).

after bear got his rabies shot, he literally believed he could not walk. i'm sure he was in pain, but we had to show him that he was capable of walking. this feels familiar, and perhaps my husband and i should put a harness on him and try to show him that he can walk around the house if he wants. it doesn't seem fun for a puppy to lay in one spot all day...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I can't imagine the stitches still bothering him unless it IS an allergy. When Pipper had his bladder surgery a month and a half ago, he never bothered with the stitches at all and it was a very large incision. I would put a collar on at night when I couldn't watch him but during the day I took it off and he never tried to lick them. I also wonder why Bear keeps peeing on himself. I would think thats not normal. Poor little guy.


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry--I'm a little late to the game here. Have you tried taking off the collar (of course, in your supervision so you can immediately stop him if Bear goes for his stitches) to see if it's the collar that's bothering him? Leo was also completely unresponsive the couple days after his neuter, but turns out it was because he HATED wearing the soft collar. He'd literally lay or stand where he was like a zombie whenever I put it on him. I ended up running out to get him an inflatable collar and he perked up immediately.

But if it's been many days removed since Bear's neuter and he's still showing signs of pain and just not acting like his usual self, personally, I would seek a second vet opinion. Couldn't hurt..


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

How did little Bear do on the pain meds? I sure would get the name of the (suture) material used so you can ask for another type should he need future surgery. since the Vet has never seen this maybe he only uses this type. Surely they use more than one type. 

Just hoping all this will subside. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My Lisi had a true allergy to the internal stitches---just kept reinfecting, healing & reinfecting. It went on for about a year. We finally had to redo the stitching with a different kind of material. She is a very allergic dog to many things. It was awful to redo it but it became clear that it would never heal completely on it's own.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> My Lisi had a true allergy to the internal stitches---just kept reinfecting, healing & reinfecting. It went on for about a year. We finally had to redo the stitching with a different kind of material. She is a very allergic dog to many things. It was awful to redo it but it became clear that it would never heal completely on it's own.



oh my! that sounds horrible! bear hasn't had any signs of being allergic to anything else. if he's still not doing well on thursday i will likely demand that he change the stitches.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

How is Bear doing? Is he still showing signs of pain or discomfort? You can try to get him a baby onesie so he doesn't need to wear a collar all the time. We chose to use the inflatable collars like donuts as it is way more comfortable. 

I don't have much to add as both my boys were back in action 2-3 days after surgery but I would ask a second opinion about the stitches to be honest with you as it is been 6 days already, plus you said he couldn't walk after the rabies shot as well and once again, my experience with my boys took a long nap and went play after the shots too. 

I'm not trying to be alarmist but if my dogs were in pain/discomfort 6 days after surgery I would be visiting with another vet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi had other signs too that things were not well. One that I distinctly remember is that she would run from bed to bed & throw herself down & thrash about & get up & run again & do the same. 
I have some photos of her stitches swollen up if I can find them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...or/129010-lisis-internal-stich-reappears.html

Check out this photo of one of the times the stitch started to reinfect. It would infect, blister & open, heal & some months later start the process over again.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi had other signs too that things were not well. One that I distinctly remember is that she would run from bed to bed & throw herself down & thrash about & get up & run again & do the same.
> I have some photos of her stitches swollen up if I can find them.


thats exactly what bear does. i told my husband if hes not drastically better tomorrow we are getting a second opinion at university of penn.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm still convinced it's the stitches. That's a very long time to be out of commission. Tyler had a reaction to the anesthesia and/or stress and had diarrhea for days but he was totally mobile. I would take him into U of Penn. They're very good from what I've heard.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

If comes to it, good thing is the specialist see everything and will know exactly what to do for Bear. I found that out firsthand with Sammie's leg after I got nowhere locally. I am glad he is on antibiotics till then. I worry about the infection.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Checking to see how things are this morning??? Hope that today will a better day yet!!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Checking to see how things are this morning??? Hope that today will a better day yet!!


 
Thank you! This morning was hard- I needed to go back to work and my husband decided to go into work late to stay home with Bear. The minute I walked out the door he went running after me (apparently he CAN walk) and hopped down the steps outside of our house to come see me.

It was really emotional. I ran back to give him hugs and kisses and I picked him up. He was in SO much pain afterwards. We are going to bring him to his follow up appointment tomorrow and if the vet doesn't do something serious (switch stitches, give him a cortisone shot, do something for my poor dog), we are taking him to another doctor on Friday. 

Although I'd say he's doing _better _I dont think any of this should have happened in the first place. My dog not walking a week after a surgery that should be "routine" for vets at this point is not normal. I'm not blaming our vet, but I dont think that this is simply an infection. It's so sad and frustrating for us that Bear has to go through this.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SWallace said:


> Thank you! This morning was hard- I needed to go back to work and my husband decided to go into work late to stay home with Bear. The minute I walked out the door he went running after me (apparently he CAN walk) and hopped down the steps outside of our house to come see me.
> 
> It was really emotional. I ran back to give him hugs and kisses and I picked him up. He was in SO much pain afterwards. We are going to bring him to his follow up appointment tomorrow and if the vet doesn't do something serious (switch stitches, give him a cortisone shot, do something for my poor dog), we are taking him to another doctor on Friday.
> 
> Although I'd say he's doing _better _I dont think any of this should have happened in the first place. My dog not walking a week after a surgery that should be "routine" for vets at this point is not normal. I'm not blaming our vet, but I dont think that this is simply an infection. It's so sad and frustrating for us that Bear has to go through this.


I think maybe if it was me I would take him back to the vet today instead of waiting until tomorrow. I would be worried that if its a reaction to the stitches, it might be getting worse and worse. Its so sad to think of him being in so much pain.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm sorry but why are you waiting? Your dog should be able to walk as soon as the anesthesia effect fades out. How can he be in visible pain for a week and you're waiting another day. I know I'm being hard on you but that's how I am, I have the dogs best interest at my heart first. He can't talk but he's showing you he's in pain. Please do something. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dominic said:


> I'm sorry but why are you waiting? Your dog should be able to walk as soon as the anesthesia effect fades out. How can he be in visible pain for a week and you're waiting another day. I know I'm being hard on you but that's how I am, I have the dogs best interest at my heart first. He can't talk but he's showing you he's in pain. Please do something.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Just because she isn't handling the situation exactly as you are does not mean that she does not "have her dogs best interest at heart" in the same way that you love yours. People handle situations differently for a variety of reasons. The response made to her was hurtful and so completely uncalled for IMO. 
******
I hope that your little one will be feeling better very, very soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> Just because she isn't handling the situation exactly as you are does not mean that she does not "have her dogs best interest at heart" in the same way that you love yours. People handle situations differently for a variety of reasons. The response made to her was hurtful and so completely uncalled for IMO.
> ******
> I hope that your little one will be feeling better very, very soon. Please keep us posted.


 
I totally agree. I HAVE brought my dog to the vet multiple times and been in touch with my vet every day and my dog is currently on antibiotics. bringing him a day early is not going to change anything and it's not going to make the meds work any quicker. I have my dogs best interests in mind and I am going to continue to do what my vet thinks is best until i feel i have a reason to do otherwise.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> I think maybe if it was me I would take him back to the vet today instead of waiting until tomorrow. I would be worried that if its a reaction to the stitches, it might be getting worse and worse. Its so sad to think of him being in so much pain.


 
Thanks Kathy! I know- i spoke to my vet today and he wants to see how Bear does with another day of antibiotics since he's only been on them for a day. If it were up to me, I would quit my job and be at the vet 24/7 until this was resolved!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SWallace said:


> Thanks Kathy! I know- i spoke to my vet today and he wants to see how Bear does with another day of antibiotics since he's only been on them for a day. If it were up to me, I would quit my job and be at the vet 24/7 until this was resolved!


Ya I guess for humans it usually takes 48 hrs for the antibiotic to kick in so I can see why the vet says to wait. In the meantime, this must be so hard on you seeing him like this and it makes you feel so helpless.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sometimes the antibiotics change does help---usually within 24 hrs. It does need to be the right one.
The infection is more of a nuisance than a danger in regard to stitches. If the dog has a strong immune system it will kick in and heal up, but with Lisi it always reappeared after a few months---and it did not stop. 
The not walking---??? not so sure about that. Are the stitches too tight---pulling so strongly that it is painful? That would concern me (not walking) the most. 
I am not a vet so take all of this "with a grain of salt." 
If Bear is allergic to the stitches time will tell you.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Sometimes the antibiotics change does help---usually within 24 hrs. It does need to be the right one.
> The infection is more of a nuisance than a danger in regard to stitches. If the dog has a strong immune system it will kick in and heal up, but with Lisi it always reappeared after a few months---and it did not stop.
> The not walking---??? not so sure about that. Are the stitches too tight---pulling so strongly that it is painful? That would concern me (not walking) the most.
> I am not a vet so take all of this "with a grain of salt."
> If Bear is allergic to the stitches time will tell you.


 
Bear is capable of walking, he just gets irritated when he does. The vet thinks that Bears area was infected right away and when he constantly goes to lick it, the cone rubs up against it and made the infection worse.

I am willing to buy that until tomorrow and if I dont see drastic improvement I'm going to demand he change the stitiches (or i'll see another vet to have that happen). The stitches are self dissolving- and i have no knowledge on this, but would they already be dissolved after 6 days?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Can you find him an e collar. Might not rub on his incision. Not sure how common it is but I've heard of dogs getting a staph infection during surgery. Maybe your antibiotics cover that. Just things to write down when you see him. 

Sutures can take "months" to dissovle. They need to stay in place longer than a week. I thought was faster too before this. Some take up to a year. What I read was some dogs have chronic reactions and some it comes on fast and severe. Either way they have infections too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kandis is correct---stitches can take yrs. to resolve themselves. I also had a dog once w/staph after surgery---I finally had to take her to another vet. It was breast tumor that was removed & sutured. I think now, yrs. later & only a little bit smarter, that it was a reaction to the stitch material used. 
Kitzi has been very happy w/the soft collar he got---it is even comfy, well, at least to look at. He can sleep well in it. Lisi used it when she was spayed w/out difficulty also. It can be made smaller.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Kandis is correct---stitches can take yrs. to resolve themselves. I also had a dog once w/staph after surgery---I finally had to take her to another vet. It was breast tumor that was removed & sutured. I think now, yrs. later & only a little bit smarter, that it was a reaction to the stitch material used.
> Kitzi has been very happy w/the soft collar he got---it is even comfy, well, at least to look at. He can sleep well in it. Lisi used it when she was spayed w/out difficulty also. It can be made smaller.


WOW thats crazy- I will take notes on what you both said and bring it with me to the vet tomorrow. What brand soft collar do you have? I'll order it now. The one i tried didn't keep bear from getting to his area.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

An ecollar still would be my first choice since I really do not think that Bear would be able to get to his incision. Not sure if any Pet stores such as Petsmart of Petco carry those or not.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

SWallace said:


> I totally agree. I HAVE brought my dog to the vet multiple times and been in touch with my vet every day and my dog is currently on antibiotics. bringing him a day early is not going to change anything and it's not going to make the meds work any quicker. I have my dogs best interests in mind and I am going to continue to do what my vet thinks is best until i feel i have a reason to do otherwise.


 
I'm sorry, weren't you asking for advice from other members who had been thru neuter surgery with their dogs? If you have gotten all the advice you need from your vet, I don't understand why you are asking here.

Bottom line, in my humble opinion, seven days of pain and/or discomfort is 6 days and 23 hours too much for a anyone (puppy, dog, baby, child, adult...) that can't speak up for themselves. You are your dog's advocate, he trusts you to make it all right. 

Bringing him in a day earlier may not make the meds work quicker, but if he is in pain, I bet some pain med would work in as quick as 20 minutes. Just sayin...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

+1 to what Laura said above.

Mieka was whimpering the night of her spay and I was asked by the vet to not give her any more pain meds that night. It was the most heartbreaking thing to see. She was clearly in pain. I talked to her breeder, Stacy and also Pam and made up my mind when Pam said "surgery hurts. Don't let them tell you otherwise." I gave her some more pain meds and she felt better instantly and even ate dinner.

All this to say, the vet has your best interest at heart of course, but sometimes you are the best judge of how your dog is doing.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OP---do you have an ER hospital nearby? They norm have excellent post op collars. Like mine. E collar. You can run buy it. That's what I did late one night. They are open 24/7. Call them and ask. Good luck. 

Also. How did bear tolerate his pain meds??


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I'm sorry, weren't you asking for advice from other members who had been thru neuter surgery with their dogs? If you have gotten all the advice you need from your vet, I don't understand why you are asking here.
> 
> Bottom line, in my humble opinion, seven days of pain and/or discomfort is 6 days and 23 hours too much for a anyone (puppy, dog, baby, child, adult...) that can't speak up for themselves. You are your dog's advocate, he trusts you to make it all right.
> 
> Bringing him in a day earlier may not make the meds work quicker, but if he is in pain, I bet some pain med would work in as quick as 20 minutes. Just sayin...


 
I am not sure that everyone is reading everything i post. Bear is on pain meds. Very strong ones. I"m not just sitting on the couch watching him wimper in pain and doing nothing about it. I've also taken him to the vet four times since last Thursday, again, i'm not sitting around waiting "extra days" letting him get worse and worse. 

Yes, I'm posting on here because I wanted some advice to figure out what was going on with my dog, and I've gotten some amazing advice from people who went through this, as well as some amazing support, but I do not want judgments made about me based on what I'm doing with my dog.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

SWallace said:


> I am not sure that everyone is reading everything i post. Bear is on pain meds. Very strong ones. I"m not just sitting on the couch watching him wimper in pain and doing nothing about it. I've also taken him to the vet four times since last Thursday, again, i'm not sitting around waiting "extra days" letting him get worse and worse.
> 
> Yes, I'm posting on here because I wanted some advice to figure out what was going on with my dog, and I've gotten some amazing advice from people who went through this, as well as some amazing support, but I do not want judgments made about me based on what I'm doing with my dog.


Please don't be discouraged by the posts. It shows that people are concerned about your Bear, I have been thinking of you both since this started. I bet you are just one big bundle of stress over it. *hugs* If your vet doesn't have a reasonable explination on your next visit, don't be afraid to seek a second opinion. And please, keep us updated! Maybe a new thread would be good after your next visit, I do think some of your updates are lost in this one because there are so darn many posts


----------



## sharonp (Jan 18, 2014)

Bear WILL get better soon because you are being a very caring, devoted and attentive mom. He is lucky to have you looking out for him and he knows it. As sad as it is for you to watch him struggle, he knows how much you are helping him and you two will have even a stronger, deeper bond after this is experience is behind you.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Just like everything else in life, you are going to get people here who pat you on the head, but also people who hit you over the head. It can be rough, but it all comes from a place of love for dogs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How was little Bear feeling when you got home from work. I hope he's feeling a bit better. This has to be so stressful for you from something that was supposed to be such a minor procedure.


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

Go to www.petedge.com. There are 2 inflatable collars there.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Continuing to send prayers for Bear and hoping that you get some answers from your Vet tomorrow.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

shellbeme said:


> Please don't be discouraged by the posts. It shows that people are concerned about your Bear, I have been thinking of you both since this started. I bet you are just one big bundle of stress over it. *hugs* If your vet doesn't have a reasonable explination on your next visit, don't be afraid to seek a second opinion. And please, keep us updated! Maybe a new thread would be good after your next visit, I do think some of your updates are lost in this one because there are so darn many posts


Thank you! I totally agree, it's 10 pages!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

sharonp said:


> Bear WILL get better soon because you are being a very caring, devoted and attentive mom. He is lucky to have you looking out for him and he knows it. As sad as it is for you to watch him struggle, he knows how much you are helping him and you two will have even a stronger, deeper bond after this is experience is behind you.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

I got this inflatable collar for Leo in size small:

http://www.petco.com/product/100555/ProCollar-Premium-Inflatable-Protective-Collar.aspx

I think they sell this kind at all the generic pet stores--Petco, Petsmart, and Unleashed.

This was Leo with the inflatable collar (hooks onto his neck collar so he can't get it off).


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> How was little Bear feeling when you got home from work. I hope he's feeling a bit better. This has to be so stressful for you from something that was supposed to be such a minor procedure.



i decided to do a little experiment with bear today. i came home and tried to get him to come to me while i held a treat. he wouldn't do it, so i left them across the room, walked away and began to walk upstairs. the MINUTE i turned away he walked across the room for the treats, tail wagging.

the vet said it's safe today teeth-wise for him to have his regular toys so for the past hour and a half we've been playing with his bully stick and his squeeky ball and he's jumping like crazy, playing tug of war, wagging his little tail and butt, and ignoring his neuter site completely. :chili:

he's not playing fetch, but i think he's more scared to run around than it actually bothers him to. he keeps walking a bit and then looks at me like "wait, i'm walking, oops". i'm crossing my fingers that it'll only get better from here.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

mylittleleo said:


> I got this inflatable collar for Leo in size small:
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/100555/ProCollar-Premium-Inflatable-Protective-Collar.aspx
> 
> ...


We actually have that one and he could still reach his site. he's like superman i think! Leo is SO CUTE!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

SWallace said:


> i decided to do a little experiment with bear today. i came home and tried to get him to come to me while i held a treat. he wouldn't do it, so i left them across the room, walked away and began to walk upstairs. the MINUTE i turned away he walked across the room for the treats, tail wagging.
> 
> the vet said it's safe today teeth-wise for him to have his regular toys so for the past hour and a half we've been playing with his bully stick and his squeeky ball and he's jumping like crazy, playing tug of war, wagging his little tail and butt, and ignoring his neuter site completely. :chili:
> 
> he's not playing fetch, but i think he's more scared to run around than it actually bothers him to. he keeps walking a bit and then looks at me like "wait, i'm walking, oops". i'm crossing my fingers that it'll only get better from here.


Maybe the antibiotic is working now or maybe the little stinker was being a little overly dramatic when it came to walking. Hahaha. I'm so glad he's feeling better. :chili:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm glad to hear the little stinker is doing so much better today


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup, just like little kids...they know how to push the buttons!!! And I don't mean to offend anyone, but little Bear seems to be feeling better from what was posted about him. Glad to see that he is starting to act more like himself and each day will show some improvement.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

i think so too! the antibiotics must be working! i just left the room again and heard him moving around and i came back to find he went poop on his pee pad which was in another room. I literally have never been so happy over poop. now he's digging in his bed.

he's probably gained the amount he weighs from the amount of treats he's had today.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Your news sounds very encouraging and it looks as though the meds have kicked in and have helped little Bear.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just came in & am so happy w/this up-date---bless your little heart---both of you!
I hope you won't have to bother w/cutting again & removing the stitches as that is the last thing you need now that he seems better. All the best and I will keep checking for an up-date.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Just came in & am so happy w/this up-date---bless your little heart---both of you!
> I hope you won't have to bother w/cutting again & removing the stitches as that is the last thing you need now that he seems better. All the best and I will keep checking for an up-date.


 
Thank you Sandi!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking to see how little Bear is this morning...hope that you all had a very restful night and that today will be even a better day than yesterday!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like great progress. Continuing to send prayers your way.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Just checking to see how little Bear is this morning...hope that you all had a very restful night and that today will be even a better day than yesterday!


Bear is doing a LOT better. We went for a walk outside today and had our final follow up at the vet and he was running around the vets office licking everyone like he usually does. i got him a soft cone- the "comfy cone" off amazon in hopes that when he sleeps hes more comfortable since the vet said he'll have to wear it until Monday. 

The infection is clearing up. It's still there so he'll finish out the anti-biotics but hes getting back to himself again. Thank you for asking!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thats great news :chili:. Poor little guy had a rough few days.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that great and encouraging news about Bear. Sounds as though he is really starting to get back to being his old self again. Just love his little picture and so happy that he is truly on the road to recovery.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So glad to hear this good news!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WTG Bear!!!!!!!
What good news you bear!:HistericalSmiley:


----------

